# Husky/Pit Mix



## Chicalen1

I saw an awsome dog at the dog park Saturday he was very well trained and very sweet I ask his owner what breed he was and she said mom was husky and dad was pitt he had the body and hair and everything of the pit he was black with white on his chest and feet but had these amazing blue eyes like I have seen huskys have I wish I had my camera so I could have taken a picture of him to show you guys he was beautiful.

Amanda


----------



## Dakota Spirit

-nods- Some of the most stunning mixes I've seen have been APBT/Sibe crossed. It's not all that uncommon, sadly enough. Simply gorgeous dogs though, no doubt about it.


----------



## snow

Yeah, I have a client who is a boxer/husky mix. He has the body/build of a boxer with a husky type tail and a husky face. A little splash of white on the face with gorgeous blue eyes. I definitely know what you mean!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Sounds like he was gorgeous. Blue eyed Pits are so pretty as I'm sure the mixes are too. Of course I think almost all Pits are beautiful no matter the color. I could only imagine with the dark black coat and blue eyes that would really be a stunning contrast. I have only seen a few that were black with the blue eye/eyes. 

Maybe these will tickle your fancy



















Then there are the dogs with one blue eye


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Well, I met this boy while working at the local shelter. He was supposedly some sort of Pit (a very off standard Pit) mix. He had a dark brindle coat and the bluest eyes I've ever seen.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

I think that dog looks like more like a Catahoula Bulldog, both Catahoulas and American Bulldogs can be brindle and have blue eyes. Could be a Pit mix though, perhaps even a Pit and Catahoula cross as that is also just as common as a CB. 

The eye being a differently color I've also seen a few times in Catahoulas more then in other breeds. As I can see the left eye looks brown/blue. 

We had a Pit Bull like this once. 









Talking boy









One more of my lil girl









So I found this just by accident.









Akita/Lab mix. 

Check out the link to read her wonderful story.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Spicy - you aren't the first to mention the of Catahoula blood. Surprisingly we do get a fair number of Catahoulas in, so it's definitely a possibility. 

You know how shelters go though, most anything stocky is some sort of Pit.

Yeah, Parti eyes are typically a trait of merle dogs (Aussies, Catahoulas, etc.) or breeds that are capable of having bi-eyes - such as Siberians.

...and that's a stunning Lab/Akita. Her blue eyes are beautiful against that black coat.


----------



## betina1501

I'm pretty sure my new baby Roxy is a APBT/Husky mix. She has the beautiful face and athletic body of a Pit and all Husky coloring. I eventually want to get her genetics tested just to satisfy curiosity. She loves people like Pits do but has the digging/endless running habit of a Husky. I read from other posts that the genetic testing doesn't include Pits yet. Any idea when it will? What mix do you think my puppy is?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Last Sunday we went to a park we had never been to before and met a woman with a absolutely gorgeous Pit X IW. Every thing about his body and especially head was Pit, but he was obviously larger and had the coat of an IW. I'm going back this Sunday and I'm going to stalk her and get a picture of that guy.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

this is Edgar.

he is my favorite pit cross....he's pit bull x belgian malinois...Ive met two of these in real life...WHOA...that was soooo much fun!

ps..that puppy wouldnt be doing that to ME.


(this guy sucks btw...id just really like to steal his puppy)


----------



## Mr Pooch

betina1501 said:


> I'm pretty sure my new baby Roxy is a APBT/Husky mix.


I think your pup is an APBTXhusky,my friend has a husky and a SBT (Staffordshire bull terrier) and they had an oops litter (im thinking maybe deliberate breeding) but nether the less the pups are beautiful and heres some pics of when they were 6-8 weeks old...

Blitz (dad the husky) and Brandy..








pups..








and they kept this one which i see quite often i'll have to get a pic of him now he looks alot like your dog..


----------



## Spicy1_VV

betina1501 said:


> I'm pretty sure my new baby Roxy is a APBT/Husky mix. She has the beautiful face and athletic body of a Pit and all Husky coloring. I eventually want to get her genetics tested just to satisfy curiosity. She loves people like Pits do but has the digging/endless running habit of a Husky. I read from other posts that the genetic testing doesn't include Pits yet. Any idea when it will? What mix do you think my puppy is?



It already does. Has for awhile. There are different test which have different breeds. The Wisdom Panel test does include Pit.


----------



## pugmom

Spicy1_VV said:


> It already does. Has for awhile. There are different test which have different breeds. The Wisdom Panel test does include Pit.


Really?....last time I checked the website it said they could not test for Pit Bull......they said it would probably come back with a listed of a few breeds....American Staffordshire terrier, Boston terrier, Bull terrier, Staffordshire Bull terrier, Mastiff, Bullmastiff Boxer, Bulldog and various small terriers like the Parson Russell.

I've wanted to test Isis for awhile.....I think she could have some AB or Lab on her fathers side


----------



## Hallie

The most gorgeous dogs I've ever seen have been husky mixes. With or without the blue eyes husky mixes are the most stunning dogs. That husky coat coloring and consistancy mixes beautifully with any dog's coat. I saw an absolutely gorgeous German Shepherd/Husky mix with an amazing coat color and beautiful eyes. He looked just like this, isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## ColoradoSooner

Spicy1_VV said:


> We had a Pit Bull like this once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our rat terrier has an eye like that. People always think there's something wrong with his eye but it's been like that ever since we've had him and is even listed on his papers, I believe.
> 
> I can't imagine that, for Ranger, it would be connected to a merle gene, because as far as I know, there are no merle ratties. Anyone have any idea what causes it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Spicy1_VV

pugmom said:


> Really?....last time I checked the website it said they could not test for Pit Bull......they said it would probably come back with a listed of a few breeds....*American Staffordshire terrier*, Boston terrier, Bull terrier, Staffordshire Bull terrier, Mastiff, Bullmastiff Boxer, Bulldog and various small terriers like the Parson Russell.
> 
> I've wanted to test Isis for awhile.....I think she could have some AB or Lab on her fathers side


Bingo, exactly as I said they can detect it. If your dog has SBT or Bull Terrier blood then it should show up as well. 

If the dog is a mix then I can understand other breeds or several breeds coming back. 

They are essentially contradicting themselves with that statement.

Unless they are admitting these test are overall inaccurate, which means this can happen to any one of the breeds they claim to be able to detect and you get a whole crazy list back.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

Spicy1_VV said:


>


This puppy is just too cute


----------



## craven.44

My boyfriend's dog is a beagle x husky. He has the body of a beagle with the coat and eyes (one blue, very intense stare) of a husky. He is the cutest thing and the best dog.


----------



## solow

Spicy1_VV said:


> Sounds like he was gorgeous. Blue eyed Pits are so pretty as I'm sure the mixes are too. Of course I think almost all Pits are beautiful no matter the color. I could only imagine with the dark black coat and blue eyes that would really be a stunning contrast. I have only seen a few that were black with the blue eye/eyes.
> 
> Maybe these will tickle your fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the dogs with one blue eye


this looks amazing a little bit spooky but amazing


----------



## undrtheazstrz

Came across this forum in a Google Search... figured I'd drop in a few pictures of my Pit/Husky mix... they really are beautiful.


----------



## waterbaby

Wow, your dog is beautiful!!


----------



## bretate3

These are pictures of our Huskey/Pitbull mix...Bewely. We rescued her from the pound after being there for over 2 months. She was so timid and hiding in the back of the cage. Now, she is the life of our house  She must be the center of attention at all times and is constantly trying to play. The first picture is her at 3 months and the others are around 1-2years.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

She's lovely <3 <3 <3


----------



## BooLette

Mongo, the huskyxpit that we fostered. He had one blue eye and one green. He was gorgeous!


----------



## obsidianheart

found this page through google, so i signed up just to post in this thread. This is my pit/husky mix. her name is Terra =]










what do you guys think of her?


----------



## solow

this is my american bulldog / dogo puppy My friend had an accidental litter and I have photos of both parents.. IN response to obsidianheart


----------



## solow

seems your dog looks like mine....In my opinion your dog is pit / something or bulldog / something..
In response to /// bretate3


----------



## Dyonithe

not my dog! but he is a pit/lab/husky


----------



## amb1982

We have a 4 1/2 month old Pit/Husky/Timberwolf mix. As you can see he does have Husky (his blue eyes), but we keep hearing that be looks like a boxer. Can anyone tell me more about this breed? I am very curious. So far I know that he has plenty of energy. He loves to cuddle and play equally.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

amb1982 said:


> We have a 4 1/2 month old Pit/Husky/Timberwolf mix. As you can see he does have Husky (his blue eyes), but we keep hearing that be looks like a boxer. Can anyone tell me more about this breed? I am very curious. So far I know that he has plenty of energy. He loves to cuddle and play equally.


Blue eyes doesn't necessarily mean Husky, but I can't tell from the picture. He doesn't have any wolf in him, though. Are you wondering about Boxers or about what mix you have?


----------



## amb1982

I guess I should have specified that his previous owner told us that he is Husky/Pittbull/Timberwolf. I am often told that he looks boxer, but I have seen pictures of Pitt/Husky mixes. I was just wondering if anyone has any information on the Pittbull/Husky/Timberwolf mix or just one of the breeds. Thank You.


----------



## tommyecu

Wow! I had to do a double take, the doggy on the bottom of page one looks almost exactly like my puppy, Winston. I found him when he was a few weeks old in the middle of the street, and best we can tell he is mostly pitt/huskie.


----------



## donnieb

My dog, Bando looks just like yours! We rescued him from the animal shelter. We've been told he was a pit mix with anything from sharpei, boxer, or rhodesian ridgeback. Husky never ever crossed my mind.


----------



## Beth13

My husky/pit mix pup is 9 months old and the top of his head hits me at my belly button and he is full of energy. These are pictures of my baby boy Rex he is the best dog i've had he jumps a lot still and trying to figure out how to get him to stop. But I wanted to share picture of him with you all. His right eye is bi colored now. It is brown with a section of blue his eyes were both bright blue.


----------



## KirstenW

Not sure I know how to add a picture... Will see if it shows up! It is weird seeing so many dogs that so closely resemble my boy! We think he is pit bull/lab/husky, but will probably never know for sure, I guess!


----------



## Scurry

bretate3 said:


> These are pictures of our Huskey/Pitbull mix...Bewely. We rescued her from the pound after being there for over 2 months. She was so timid and hiding in the back of the cage. Now, she is the life of our house  She must be the center of attention at all times and is constantly trying to play. The first picture is her at 3 months and the others are around 1-2years.


oh my goodnes, my dog looks so much like yours!


----------



## RonE

This thread is 14 years old.


----------

